# Something's Wrong with Sharks



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

For a month I have been fishing hard for sharks. Not a single one. I have used almost every bait possible that I caught myself. Live, fillets, hole, and heads. baits are placed 20-300 yards out. I find good feeding cuts, and work the tides to my advantage.

I fish the right times with the right gear. I’m wondering if it's the location. 


From an accomplished beach sharker; what structure or locations do they naturally hold to? Or better; where in SENC has a healthy population?

And why is the easiest fish to catch (in theory), suddenly the hardest?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

That's odd news to hear. I've never had a problem hooking up with toothies in SENC, and I'm in no way an "accomplished beach sharker."

My philosophy:

1. Catch bait during the day, throw it on ice because keeping it alive is too much work.

2. Wait for it to get dark.

3. Put a cut head or body chunk on a 9/0 or 10/0 J-hook with whatever weight will hold.

4. Throw it as far as I can and put the rod in a stake with the drag just loose enough to pull up on the line and not lift the rod.

5. Drink beer.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Declare that you are tarpon fishing and you will catch them.


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Both those replies sound pretty good especially #5. My last kayak trip was the first time in 10 trips that I didn't hook up with a shark. I don't fish for them, but have always catch them anyway so I was slightly curious when I didn't last time out. I was thinking that the hotter water temps may have had something to do with it, but probably just a luck thing. You'll get em next time!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

*T i*

Topsail Island looked like it had a very good population of sharks last week.Saw lots in the surf around surf city pier , 4 to 5 footers,hooked several on north end in surf.Lots of small black tips in the surf.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

3 weeks ago at Kure Beach/Fort Fisher I couldn't keep the blacktips off my hooks.


----------



## smallie wader (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not yakking baits out, but I always fish for smaller sharks. I love catching 'em. That said, both in October and May I got skunked. Not a single shark which is really odd, because 2-4 footers should be normal, every day catches throwing croaker heads and chunks. Gonna try again end of August and hope my luck turns.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the great replies. Fort Fisher and T.I. are where I was going to expand too eventually if this persists. I'll give my spot one or two more goes. I’m not using a kayak either and have been using mostly bluefish, menhaden, with some mullet, and croaker as bait. 

Is the further the better for bait placement for large or any sharks? 

And hey a tarpon wouldn’t be that bad either. 

Thanks Ole Lucky for the encouragement.
When the time comes I’ll post a pic to this thread.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

ja2808 said:


> baits are placed 20-*300 *yards out.





ja2808 said:


> I'm *not* using a kayak.





There's a possibility that you aren't getting your baits far enough out.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was in reference of letting the fish do the work when I said 300. I let strong baits swim to an estimated distance (using the spool as reference) and feed them line from shore; surprisingly they go straight out too, I expected them to run the shore line. Is it possible to be too far?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

ja2808 said:


> I was in reference of letting the fish do the work when I said 300. I let strong baits swim to an estimated distance (using the spool as reference) and feed them line from shore; surprisingly they go straight out too, I expected them to run the shore line. Is it possible to be too far?


Try something freshly dead and leaking blood and oily juices...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes. Blood is good.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i havnt been able to keep a bait out without getting hit this year.....no shortage here. try fresh bluefish/spanish head on the bottom..10' behind shorebreak.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i havnt been able to keep a bait out without getting hit this year.....no shortage here. try fresh bluefish/spanish head on the bottom..10' behind shorebreak.


+1...works most everywhere.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

usually most people end up catching sharks when they don't try to. Fresh bloody baits are best


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

catch the bait, split them down the belly from gills to tail (so the meat can flap open) and hook them right through the back and get the bait out into a gut as far as you can. You will catch more if you yak the baits out.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey,just read a report that the surf at TI is full of 4 to 5 ft. sharks in 3 ft. of water.May want to try there.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

good info on TI at" Fishin topsail" on facebook


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Don, Just read it. I've tried my place two more times with no luck since so I'm trying somewhere else this weekend, which will be TI. Thanks for highlighting that info.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Kids seem popular bait these days for some reason. I still like #5. 
Good luck in TI.


----------



## genetics (Nov 6, 2010)

Definitely a change since last year. My friends and I are avid shark fisherman from shore and we yak our bait out. We had 4-5 BIG runs a night last year. This year... in 4 nights of shark fishing last week we had ONE RUN AND caught ONE SHARK. 

Couldn't believe it, not sure whats driving or making the change, but the bigger sharks are definitely not biting like they usually do. 

going to emerald isle for a week , in a week... so hopefully we have some good pics to post!


this all being said, we use BIG BAIT, even put a 30lb ray out there so were hoping for a monster to hit it so thats part of the reason were not hooking up with 5 and 6 footers (which im sure there out there)

pic for all the shark lovers! (catch and release) 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

ja2808 Did you have any luck this weekend?


----------

